# Fishing NAS



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Been here for a week now for school and have been out quite a few times on base. The ladyfish have been non stop blowing up top water and the hard heads have been destroying anything sitting on the bottom. Caught quite a few of both and also my first redfish and sheepshead. Last time I was here for school I spent most of my time at 3 mile bridge and Ft. Pickens and didn't have nearly as much luck or fun catching fish. I've been typically using a wal-mart special bomber, gulp swimming mullet and a cajun thunder popping cork.


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks! Not sure why the bottom two pictures are upside down and sideways, lol.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice fish. Good to hear you are getting some! That bottom fish with the stripes is a black drum versus a sheepshead.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification! I google'd them both and couldn't figure out what the difference was at this size, they looked identical! :thumbup:


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

beerums said:


> Thanks for the clarification! I google'd them both and couldn't figure out what the difference was at this size, they looked identical! :thumbup:


Sheepshead have teeth.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Weird, they look like human teeth. :001_huh:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

If ya catch one and he is still flipping never get your fingers that close. They bite harder than a human.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Good to know!!

Caught this little guy today, looks like a baby Cobia??


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

beerums said:


> Caught this little guy today, looks like a baby Cobia??
> 
> View attachment 927602


But it acts like a remora.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

Never caught one of those before, thanks for the ID! :thumbup:


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

beerums said:


> Never caught one of those before, thanks for the ID! :thumbup:


You're piling up the species list. Go get some more.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

beerums said:


> Good to know!!
> 
> Caught this little guy today, looks like a baby Cobia??
> 
> View attachment 927602


Remora. 

Fishing down by Mustang Beach or the lighthouse? Back before we civilians were all watched as terrorist suspects, I used to do good on pompano in those two areas.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

beerums said:


> Good to know!!
> 
> Caught this little guy today, looks like a baby Cobia??
> 
> View attachment 927602


As fishingbug said, probably a remora. Baby Cobias look a lot like remoras.


----------



## beerums (Mar 22, 2014)

kingfish501 said:


> Remora.
> 
> Fishing down by Mustang Beach or the lighthouse? Back before we civilians were all watched as terrorist suspects, I used to do good on pompano in those two areas.



I'm down right across from the lighthouse. I had something almost spool me on its first run yesterday and than popped me off as soon as i tightened the drag up a little bit. No idea what it was. I had 30lb braid, with a 60# leader and nylawire. I'm not sure what kind of sharks hangout in this area but i'm guessing thats what it was.


----------



## slivkamj (Jan 1, 2008)

Are there any restrictions fishing from shore on NAS? I know fishing from boat nearshore is off limits. Just curious.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

beerums said:


> I'm down right across from the lighthouse. I had something almost spool me on its first run yesterday and than popped me off as soon as i tightened the drag up a little bit. No idea what it was. I had 30lb braid, with a 60# leader and nylawire. I'm not sure what kind of sharks hangout in this area but i'm guessing thats what it was.


There are some big bull sharks in that area. Try some shrimp or fishbites, no wire, single or double drop leader when the water clears up.

Also, when they announce fishing will be permitted at the old Lexington dock, rig for red snapper and a second rod rigged for Spanish and Kings from that dock.


----------

